# New Ariens logo for 2017



## BTM4 (Feb 12, 2016)

I was just looking at the Ariens facebook page. I noticed that they shared a photo of a new logo on a Platinum SHO 24. Looks like it will be for the 2017 models. My question is, does anyone know if this means there will be a new model for 2017, or is the only change the logo?


Below is a comment that I copied and pasted from the facebook page, where someone asks Ariens if this is a new model.

Is that what next years machines will look like? What model is that???
Like · Reply · March 10 at 5:35pm
*Ariens*
Ariens - pictured is the Platinum 24 SHO. We will slowly continue to share new product images (of snow) throughout the next couple months.


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I noticed that, as well, but am not sure what might be in store for 2016.

The new logo is nice, though.


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Perhaps a subsequent picture of that 2017 model Platinum SHO will show a better view of the gas tank.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

BTM4 said:


> I was just looking at the Ariens facebook page. I noticed that they shared a photo of a new logo on a Platinum SHO 24. Looks like it will be for the 2016 models. My question is, does anyone know if this means there will be a new model for 2016, or is the only change the logo?


Just to clarify, you are actually talking about the 2017 model year snowblowers!  The 2016 model year machines came out in the Autumn of 2015.

Scot


----------



## BTM4 (Feb 12, 2016)

sscotsman said:


> Just to clarify, you are actually talking about the 2017 model year snowblowers!  The 2016 model year machines came out in the Autumn of 2015.
> 
> Scot


My fault :icon-doh:. I edited the thread so I don't confuse anyone. Thanks for pointing this out!

And by the way - here are the photos I was referring to of the new models from the Ariens facebook page.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

BTM4 said:


> .........
> And by the way - here are the photos I was referring to of the new models from the Ariens facebook page.


Is your first picture also a 2017 Platinum 24 SHO? It shows a much larger gas tank than the earlier models, more like a Pro model with the B&S engine.


----------



## BTM4 (Feb 12, 2016)

Town said:


> Is your first picture also a 2017 Platinum 24 SHO? It shows a much larger gas tank than the earlier models, more like a Pro model with the B&S engine.


I can't tell what model the first picture is? Maybe it is a pro model like you mentioned. Definitely doesn't look like the same machine as the second picture, which is clearly the platinum 24 SHO. Guess we'll just have to wait for Ariens to share more info on whatever changes will be made? Hopefully a larger gas tank will be added since I see that is one of the few negatives people tend to have on the current model.


----------



## Elt31987 (Sep 6, 2015)

With the Square Tubed metal and cage over the muffler it looks like a Pro to me. Looks more robust


----------

